# مساعده حول الاي سيrx2



## عثمان ملحم (1 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيكم العافيه اخواني المهندسين
انا عندي استفسار ويا ريت اجد الجواب عندكم مشكووريين
انا بدي استخدم دائرة الارسال والاستقبال الي موجوده بلعب الاولاد لصغار 
دائرة الارسال الي موجوده في الريموت وبيتحكم في اتجاه السياره امام وخلف يمين ويسار 
طبعا تستخدم اي سي مكتوب عليهاrx2 انا بحاجه لطبيعة التوصيله ووظيفة كل جزء في الدائرتيين 
بتمنى الي عندو معلومات ما يبخل فيها علي مشكورا
اسال الله ان يكرمه وان يجزيه خيرا*​


----------



## ملاك عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

تفضل اخي الكريم ..

هذه دائرة الارسال والاستقبال الموجودة في لعبة السيارة بستخدام ic rx2













TX-2B circuit on datasheet​ 
:​



​ 





RX-2B circuit on datasheet​


----------



## ملاك عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

TX-2B RX-2B chipset datasheet .pdf 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz%20Transmitters/imagesP2/RX2Bdatasheet-5function.pdf


----------



## عثمان ملحم (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوره اخت ملاك بارك اله فيكي انقذتيني انا منون لك


----------



## ekramia (21 أغسطس 2011)

اسلام عليكم
وخواتم مباركة
انا كنت ابحث على نفس هذه الدائرة, وحصلت على نفس معلومات الاخت ملاك كثر الله خيرها
لكن ماقدرت افهمها,لان مافيها شرح وافي,مثل نوع الهوائي, كيف اعرف انا المرسل والمستقبل بيشتغلوا او لا,ووظيفة كل قطعة . اذا كان احد معه معلومات وافيه نزلهم وجزاه الله الف خير


----------



## ekramia (23 أغسطس 2011)

*الموضووووووع مهم لو سمحتوا*

يا بشوات مهندسين لوسمحتووووو لمن لديه معلووووووووومه عن rx/tx ينزله. لي في الموضوع اسبوعين ماوصلت الى حل وجزاكم الله خير وخواتم مباركة:61:


----------



## ekramia (23 أغسطس 2011)

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااا مجييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## ekramia (26 أغسطس 2011)

*للاسف شكرا*

:4: اه


----------

